# posting photos



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I can't seem to post a photo. It looks like it works just like the AAW website but when I click on manage attachments and the browse comes up. I click on my photol, the link goes to the browse box and then nothing happens.


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

You seem to be on the right track john, once you have the browse box you then go to where your pic is on your com, then hit the upload button, open your window right up you might be missing and not seeing the setup, did it myself once.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

lets try it again. This is a platter I made using the router and a seperate index wheel to cut V grooves and then filling them with purple heart. 
I figured it out. The attachment box was coming up square and the download button wasn't showing. I stretched the box and there it was. Thanks for the info.


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice piece John, just come in from the workshop and just made a new jig for my other lathe, have an index plate setup on there permently, was useing just for fluting and doing rounds. Nice mix of wood, looks nice and fresh.


----------



## Crazybear (Apr 6, 2007)

Very nice john.. I like that one a lot


----------



## lou (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice John!!


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

*John Lucas*

That is as nice as it can be John. Great work. Mitch


----------

